# How much of a difference do 5 gallons make?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been trying to find a long 60 gallon tank, but it's been thus far a fruitless search. I was browsing Petsmarts website and came across this 55 gallon starter kit for $200. Firstly I'm entirely sure if it's a good deal or not so maybe someone could let me know about this and secondly, would the five gallons make a huge difference if you're stocking a planted at 90% in a 60 gallon or 106% in a 55 gallon. Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the filter in that combo pack sucks, im sure you could get 5 times the tank/gear if you bought used of members that have stuff in the classifieds i have seen stuff go for sale for cheap that looks basically as new , so worth a look , because that filter is junk and its gonna be xxx$$$ to replace it anyways and that standard 55 gallon is only 12.5 inches wide at best , so skinny really limits what you can have in there


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

macframalama said:


> the filter in that combo pack sucks, im sure you could get 5 times the tank/gear if you bought used of members that have stuff in the classifieds i have seen stuff go for sale for cheap that looks basically as new , so worth a look , because that filter is junk and its gonna be xxx$$$ to replace it anyways and that standard 55 gallon is only 12.5 inches wide at best , so skinny really limits what you can have in there


Oh, thanks for the heads up. So are tanks like this okay for Red Lines Torpedo Barbs and similar fish then if 12.5 inches is undesirable for most fish?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Buy my 75, with stand filter and heater, then you get a better price on a bigger tank


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Buy my 75, with stand filter and heater, then you get a better price on a bigger tank


Could I see a picture of it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you PM him you'll likely get a faster response. I'd definitely recommend purchasing tanks from members of this community.

Just have the cash up front and ask to ensure that its had water in it in the last x weeks to ensure the silicone is still good.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see im an evil genius , went from a pet smart kit to a 75 gallon from spitfire, you will definitely get more bang for your buck , and most people on here keep there gear/tanks looking like new..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

datfish said:


> I've been trying to find a long 60 gallon tank, but it's been thus far a fruitless search. I was browsing Petsmarts website and came across this 55 gallon starter kit for $200. Firstly I'm entirely sure if it's a good deal or not so maybe someone could let me know about this and secondly, would the five gallons make a huge difference if you're stocking a planted at 90% in a 60 gallon or 106% in a 55 gallon. Thanks!


 Preorder a 55 gallon Fluval kit at King Ed for 209.99. It's far superior to the Top Fin tank but it's HEAVY.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

datfish said:


> I've been trying to find a long 60 gallon tank, but it's been thus far a fruitless search. I was browsing Petsmarts website and came across this 55 gallon starter kit for $200. Firstly I'm entirely sure if it's a good deal or not so maybe someone could let me know about this and secondly, would the five gallons make a huge difference if you're stocking a planted at 90% in a 60 gallon or 106% in a 55 gallon. Thanks!


 By the way that's the US Petsmart site the price is $249.00 in Canada.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

i own a petsmart kit with stand. it was my first "big tank" i was happy with it for years and it keep on going. also lifetime warranty on the tank. if it leaks or whatever, take it back and get a new one. they also have larger tanks. that said it is a better deal getting a tank from a member here. spit.fire is a stand up guy with good stuff.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> standard 55 gallon is only 12.5 inches wide at best , so skinny really limits what you can have in there


I could not agree more with this. You will be much happier with the 18" width. I upgraded my 48'x12" to a 75g(48"x18") and am much happier as well are the fish. I'd also like to add that a 55 gal tank is actually closer to being 50g ,as the measurements listed for tanks are usually the outer measurements. The inside measurements of the tank is how to figure out the true volume. Mine had 1/2" glass which made it 6 gallons less then the tanks advertised volume.


----------

